# Manufacturing Defect in Cub Yanmar SC2400 TL



## dadconkster46

In July of this year I bought a new Cub Yanmar SC2400TL. As soon as the dealer left it I began to use the tractor to move a pile of dirt in my yard. Right out of the box there was a problem with this tractor. As soon as the tractor was put under load it would jump from low range to high range. Under load the range shift lever would vibrate violently and jump from low to high. This would occur under various load conditions. I notified the dealer of the problem however he did not pick up the tractor until October 3, 2011. He has been working on the problem for about a month with no resolution yet. This is a known issue with this tractor. The company it seems wants to put a band aid on the problem. By that I mean that there must be a problem inside the Tranny. When I was using the tractor I used a bunge cord placed around the cup holder and the shift lever to hold it in place and keep it from jumping from low to high. This seems to be what the company is trying to do. Yet this does not correct the problem--just hides it. I hope the company will honor its warranty and correct the problem soon. It is sad to pay $15000 for a new tractor, have a problem out of the box and have to wait for almost 4 months for a resolution with no end in site. As I am 65 with breathing problems I use the tractor for plowing snow up here in New York. Hopefully the problem will be resolved soon.


----------



## Thomas

Indeed sad when one lays out that much money w/no good results..backing.

I sure would be bugging both parties about repairs etc....winter tough enough w/out break downs.

Best of luck.


----------

